# Comparing two setups



## Flowki (Jan 26, 2016)

I would like opinions if this vert setup would be better than the standard horizontal setup shown. Please leave out comparison to the circular vert layouts and focus on these two shown.







The above vert setup technically has surface area of 12sqF









This is the horizontal layout covering 6sqr foot of canopy.

The vert setup takes up some 3foot more floor space in length but it allows an extra foot in plant height while also standing to double the light coverage. Or is this wrong.


----------



## Flowki (Jan 27, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> Wrong


Is this the part where I'm suppose to beg you for an explanation because you are too cool to start with one?. Pass.

Anybody else?.


----------



## Flowki (Jan 28, 2016)

Are the pictures unclear (sorry) or nobody has some insight?.


----------



## verticalgrow (Jan 28, 2016)

Flowki said:


> you are too cool .


 Correct


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Jan 28, 2016)

the 1st set up needs 4 more plants added to waste less light


----------



## Flowki (Jan 28, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> the 1st set up needs 4 more plants added to waste less light


That was not the question.


----------



## Flowki (Jan 30, 2016)

Is the questions not clear or nobody has an answer?. To elaborate, is it possible to scrog out the vert layout shown with four 3x3foot nets for better results than horizontal lst/scrog in a 6x3 canopy


----------



## verticalgrow (Jan 30, 2016)

Flowki said:


> Is the questions not clear or nobody has an answer?. To elaborate, is it possible to scrog out the vert layout shown with four 3x3foot nets for better results than horizontal lst/scrog in a 6x3 canopy


 Double


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 30, 2016)

WTF are you asking vert questions if you only have 3 ft to work in? That is why you get no answers. 

If there were a dislike button I would have hit it on all of verticalgrow's one word with emoticon answers though.

Doing a vert setup is flat out stupid in that short of a space. If you only have 3-4ft ceilings, go with SOG or SCROG if you must have fewer plants. Use more less intense light sources so the plants can get closer (more bud space) without burning. That means T5 or LEDs. 

Also, when height is limited, get shorter wider pots, or get larger grow bags and roll the sides down.


----------



## Flowki (Jan 30, 2016)

omg guys sorry for not being pro i mean if i was i wud not need ask questions ami rite

homeyz no u cant do vert with 3 foot plants get the 201 rizle my sniz g uuuunit



Thnx for the the reply. Hopefully we can put the immature hostility to rest now?.


If you can scrog or lst a horizontal 3x3 foot area how can you not scrog a 3x3 vert area?. I'm not being cocky, it's a genuine question. Max head height is a little more, for some wiggle room to play with.


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 30, 2016)

I got a headache trying to read that crap. I don't understand Ebonics very well, can we stick with English?

In plain and clear words, tell us what dimensions you are working with and exactly where you expect he SOG/SCROG surface to be pointing. 

Are you trying to say you want a SOG/SCROG that points outward instead of upward?


----------



## Flowki (Jan 30, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> I got a headache trying to read that crap. I don't understand Ebonics very well, can we stick with English?
> 
> In plain and clear words, tell us what dimensions you are working with and exactly where you expect he SOG/SCROG surface to be pointing.
> 
> Are you trying to say you want a SOG/SCROG that points outward instead of upward?


Two plants that make up a vertical 3ft^2 scrog pointing toward the vertically hung light, continued in rows as shown above. Sorry, I thought that part was obvious. I simply want to know if that lay out is possible and more optimal than the horizontal lay out (thinking that increasing surface area does not automatically equate to more yield).

I am also trying to save you or anybody else the time of getting into room and setup details by asking to simply compare the two setups within the space confinements specified. I know this vertical layout I have asked about is less efficient than a circular vert layout for example, but that was and is still not the question I asked.



nomofatum said:


> If there were a dislike button I would have hit it on all of verticalgrow's one word with emoticon answers though.


I put him on ignore but ironically not much to block.


----------



## mommasmoke (May 2, 2016)

U don't get it ur leaving to much info out even with the pictures there are to many factors left out how strong of a light is the vertical dimensions from top of pot or floor to ceiling but that drawing that my 5 yr old son can draw isn't going to cut it that's why the only answers u are getting are carcastic cause what u are tryn to ask is unanswerable ijs stop being lazy and type ur words don't take the easy way out and expect us to know what ur thinking


----------



## m4s73r (May 2, 2016)

Here let me make it a little more simple for you. Vertical setup doesnt require hoods. So its cheaper. Also. In the horizontal set up you wont get that many plants. You have too many in the pic too close together. At best in a 3x9 In a good sized pot, your only going to do 3 plants with a light for each one. 

either way, you have to be able to get to the plants. So where is the door on this drawing?

Personally, in a 3x9x3 id do a 12/12 from rooted clones in a single no till bed and a auto drip system with LED's.


----------



## Flowki (May 4, 2016)

I'm leaving info out because the small details are not something you need to know or are obvious, like box fans under the lights. The question, please correct me if I'm wrong was as simple as I could possibly make it. Read the OP again, look very carefully at the question.

Or go ahead, complicate things with your unstoppable needs to stamp your own ''well i would do this'' on it.. with your pre defined perfect conditions to back up your correct idea prior to basking in your superiority over another.


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 5, 2016)

Flowki said:


> I'm leaving info out because the small details are not something you need to know or are obvious, like box fans under the lights. The question, please correct me if I'm wrong was as simple as I could possibly make it. Read the OP again, look very carefully at the question.
> 
> Or go ahead, complicate things with your unstoppable needs to stamp your own ''well i would do this'' on it.. with your pre defined perfect conditions to back up your correct idea prior to basking in your superiority over another.


You come to a website asking for info and then say you're not prepared to give all the details of your grow. Some little things you are doing, may actually be impacting negatively.

Anyhow. Good luck on your growing adventures


----------



## Flowki (May 5, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> You come to a website asking for info and then say you're not prepared to give all the details


When I called my local mechanic to ask what tires are best for winter months, he did not refuse an answer because I withheld the color of my fluffy dice. He likes dice.

It isn't a far fetched comparison.


----------



## m4s73r (May 5, 2016)

Well someone is a fucking tool and incurs my ire. So my ignorant friend. Cannibs isnt fucking tires, first off. And no, the answer is both your idea fucking suck and are poorly thought out. Its like someone whos never grown before acting like they know something. Excuse us for letting that bullshit slide and try and help you out. MY MOTHERFUCKING BAD. 
Here's a thought, buy a light, get some seeds, grow something and when your shits all jacked up you can come back and maybe learn something. 

"just answer the question, which of my idea suck fucking less".


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 5, 2016)

Flowki said:


> When I called my local mechanic to ask what tires are best for winter months, he did not refuse an answer because I withheld the color of my fluffy dice. He likes dice.
> 
> It isn't a far fetched comparison.


That's a pretty stupid comparison, as that question to a mechanic would open up more question for example where you planned to be using your car and the conditions it will be in. If he doesn't, then he is a shit mechanic.


----------



## Flowki (May 6, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> That's a pretty stupid comparison, as that question to a mechanic would open up more question for example where you planned to be using your car and the conditions it will be in. If he doesn't, then he is a shit mechanic.


He knew the details as he lives in the same area, his professionalism meant a direct answer to a direct question. I'm getting the feeling that's the problem here.

If asked how to top a plant then why start querying about light type, pot size, soil and ph range. You'd either assume I've got that all figured out or if you suspect I don't, kindly point something out while actually answering the question asked. Optionally, don't point it out and only answer the question or else do the right thing and don't post.

Is their somebody who can avoid joining the lynch mod, knows what they are talking about and can answer the question directly?. I've been as polite as possible and would appreciate a polite response in either direction of the question.


----------



## m4s73r (May 6, 2016)

I think youve got all the answers you're going to get.


----------



## md2of2 (May 7, 2016)

Your light on your vert set up has nothing in front or beind it, only side to side. Huge waste of light imo. In horizontal you have have 3ftx6ft= 18sqft canopy. your vert setup would actually have 3ftx3ft=9sqft x4= 36sqft. So IMO you should probably brush up on your math skills before attempting to grow weed.


----------



## md2of2 (May 7, 2016)

I'm sorry maybe I jumped the gun on that one. It could be that your understanding of the definition of canopy is wrong. Also the small details do matter. Give me your opinion A+B=C, A=1. You can't because I left out the to much info, there are an infinite amount of correct opinions. None may satisfy me because I didn't tell you that C=1. Bottom line people value their opinions, some border on beliefs. If you ask an opinion of someone you should be willing to give them as much info as you have so they may give your their honest opinion, if your not willing to do that then go elsewhere. My father gave some of the best advice ever, "Ask a stupid question get a stupid answer".


----------



## Craig1969SS (May 8, 2016)

Asking questions here is a spring board for dickheads to impart their smart remarks without answering anything, especially in the vert section. Been where u are and got the same bullshit back.....a simple question gets your wasting light! Your wasting light! You idiot you didn't give us enough information about your setup..when the drawing is front and center while 10 other tools are happy to pile on with everything except an opinion to your question. Screw these idiots man, everything is negative here especially when the bare bulb "vertical gods" pipe in and lay down the law like they somehow trademarked it.


----------



## Craig1969SS (May 8, 2016)

md2of2 said:


> I'm sorry maybe I jumped the gun on that one. It could be that your understanding of the definition of canopy is wrong. Also the small details do matter. Give me your opinion A+B=C, A=1. You can't because I left out the to much info, there are an infinite amount of correct opinions. None may satisfy me because I didn't tell you that C=1. Bottom line people value their opinions, some border on beliefs. If you ask an opinion of someone you should be willing to give them as much info as you have so they may give your their honest opinion, if your not willing to do that then go elsewhere. My father gave some of the best advice ever, "Ask a stupid question get a stupid answer".


Your full of yourself that's the real answer


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 9, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> Asking questions here is a spring board for dickheads to impart their smart remarks without answering anything, especially in the vert section. Been where u are and got the same bullshit back.....a simple question gets your wasting light! Your wasting light! You idiot you didn't give us enough information about your setup..when the drawing is front and center while 10 other tools are happy to pile on with everything except an opinion to your question. Screw these idiots man, everything is negative here especially when the bare bulb "vertical gods" pipe in and lay down the law like they somehow trademarked it.


Got your period? I have found the guys in vert to be most helpful all the time and have helped me hugely.


----------



## Flowki (May 9, 2016)

md2of2 said:


> Your light on your vert set up has nothing in front or beind it, only side to side. Huge waste of light imo. In horizontal you have have 3ftx6ft= 18sqft canopy. your vert setup would actually have 3ftx3ft=9sqft x4= 36sqft. So IMO you should probably brush up on your math skills before attempting to grow weed.


Yes you are right, I made the mistake of calculating in 2d but could not edit the post, nobody seemed to notice though, thnx for that ^^. The difference in either case was double the canopy size. 

Regardless of ''wasting light'' on either side (one side is a wall) does more canopy area in that ''particular'' comparison = more yield than smaller canopy in a lst horizontal. I'm asking this on the chance that even in vert growing the lower branches of a plant possibly don't yield as much due to some rule of nature?. Getting back to my question of does more canopy area in vert (in that setup) = more yield over the other horizontal setup.


----------



## m4s73r (May 9, 2016)

Well yeah. You would be growing a bigger plant...


----------



## md2of2 (May 15, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> Asking questions here is a spring board for dickheads to impart their smart remarks without answering anything, especially in the vert section. Been where u are and got the same bullshit back.....a simple question gets your wasting light! Your wasting light! You idiot you didn't give us enough information about your setup..when the drawing is front and center while 10 other tools are happy to pile on with everything except an opinion to your question. Screw these idiots man, everything is negative here especially when the bare bulb "vertical gods" pipe in and lay down the law like they somehow trademarked it.


Dude, he didn't ask your opinion of me. What's your answer?


----------



## Craig1969SS (May 17, 2016)

Use the 2:4:2 set up and waste whatever you want. Plants don't need 18hrs of blazing light everyday to thrive nor 12 to bloom for that matter. Set it up and get it going. You'll soon realize any room will morph into a different beast almost d immediately, you'll change it up as you grow to suit the current needs. Screw the light wasting, unless you got 8 plants circled.


----------



## jacksthc (May 17, 2016)

Flowki said:


> I would like opinions if this vert setup would be better than the standard horizontal setup shown. Please leave out comparison to the circular vert layouts and focus on these two shown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have a bad attitude but the vertical setup looks good, need to paint the walls white so it reflects the light back on the plants and i would use 6 plants and hang 600w hps lights, as long as you have good airflow and keep the room cool you should pull a good yield 

i would also top the plants a few times and flower them off when there 12" high so they grow 2ft high (3ft including the pot) 

not saying its easy to do but i am sure it can be done, paint all the walls ceiling with white Matt paint to reflect it back on the plants


----------



## Flowki (May 18, 2016)

jacksthc said:


> you have a bad attitude but the vertical setup looks good, need to paint the walls white so it reflects the light back on the plants and i would use 6 plants and hang 600w hps lights, as long as you have good airflow and keep the room cool you should pull a good yield
> 
> i would also top the plants a few times and flower them off when there 12" high so they grow 2ft high (3ft including the pot)
> 
> not saying its easy to do but i am sure it can be done, paint all the walls ceiling with white Matt paint to reflect it back on the plants


At what point during the unrelated, condescending or unprovoked hostility was I allowed to retaliate without being labeled a bad egg ;[. The first responses were deleted so perhaps it didn't look as prominent in them setting the tone. Not intending to fuel the fire but it's a mob mentality that grates on me. You somewhat avoided that so thank you.

The rest of your advice sounds good. Each pot would have it's own separate netting (basically two bamboo per pot + 1.5f horizontals with netting spread across it). So they can be portable while also able to be flat scroged across a 3x3 surface once side by side.

I do want to ask another question, hopefully with a direct answer this time ;p. Can you manipulate the vertical top end growth of the plant by light height?.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2016)

Flowki said:


> At what point during the unrelated, condescending or unprovoked hostility was I allowed to retaliate without being labeled a bad egg ;[. The first responses were deleted so perhaps it didn't look as prominent in them setting the tone. Not intending to fuel the fire but it's a mob mentality that grates on me. You somewhat avoided that so thank you.
> 
> The rest of your advice sounds good. Each pot would have it's own separate netting (basically two bamboo per pot + 1.5f horizontals with netting spread across it). So they can be portable while also able to be flat scroged across a 3x3 surface once side by side.
> 
> I do want to ask another question, hopefully with a direct answer this time ;p. Can you manipulate the vertical top end growth of the plant by light height?.


Yes.


----------



## jacksthc (May 18, 2016)

Flowki said:


> At what point during the unrelated, condescending or unprovoked hostility was I allowed to retaliate without being labeled a bad egg ;[. The first responses were deleted so perhaps it didn't look as prominent in them setting the tone. Not intending to fuel the fire but it's a mob mentality that grates on me. You somewhat avoided that so thank you.
> 
> The rest of your advice sounds good. Each pot would have it's own separate netting (basically two bamboo per pot + 1.5f horizontals with netting spread across it). So they can be portable while also able to be flat scroged across a 3x3 surface once side by side.
> 
> I do want to ask another question, hopefully with a direct answer this time ;p. Can you manipulate the vertical top end growth of the plant by light height?.


yes weed does grow towards the light but you need to train the plants like this https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/ with 16 tops on each plant, the plant will grow short as the plant has so many tops(15-22") and I would forget about the screen, use plants supports so you can tie the tops down if you need to with garden wire, after a few crops you can hit really good yields with this setup, would be a good to have a veg area as well, so you can have plant in veg and flower, then you could pull a good yield every 2 mouths


----------

